# A day in the life of a feeder  by SomeFatGuy (~SSBHM, ~Extreme Eating, ~XWG)



## SomeFatGuy (Nov 1, 2009)

Over a period of 24 hours, a determined FFA keeps her man engorged and truly admires his expanding size. 
Its a short story, but straight to the point.

A day in the life of a feeder  by SomeFatGuy 

You are beautiful
I love to watch you eat. I start by sitting across from you, enjoying the pleasure you take in my cooking. Excited that the big meal I have prepared for you will help make your gorgeous belly even larger.

You tell me about your day as you eat, you are so good looking. Each time I get up to fill your plate I rub your shoulders and nibble gently on your neck. My large breasts, round and plump brush your back as I lean down to ask, whats next? Ravioli or Pasta carbonara? Both you say. 

Delighted by your answer I let out a small shriek. Wanting you to eat as much pasta as you can before I cook you a big juicy steak. I know you might be full... I say, teasing while caressing your lovely belly, knowing that you are nowhere near full. After your steak do you think you might have room for my sausage, ricotta pie? In a determined voice you respond, Absolutely! 

After eating your steak, I sit across from you again, enjoying watching you eat the pie, knowing that your belly is beginning to expand. After several more courses you are deliciously full, but no where near satiated. Smiling, because now its my favorite part of the meal. I tell you to lean back and close your eyes. Let me, I say.

I gently put the first of many morsels to your lips. You sigh and relax, feeling the deep satisfaction of a large full belly about to get even larger. I tenderly feed you delicious pork belly, buttery potatoes, foie gras on hot brioche, all of it goes easily into your large belly. Excitedly enjoying all the flavors and textures, loving that you do not have to do anything more than relax and swallow and swallow and swallow as I feed you. 

Your full belly rounds out even further from the delicious pressure of being stuffed. I take a break to rub your belly. I just cant keep my hands off of you, lingering on the heavy full curve of the lowest part of your belly, convinced its spilling further over the chair than when we started. 

I switch to giving you big spoonfuls of my sweet homemade custard, wonderfully creamy and rich. I know it will fill all the voids in your massively expanding belly. You eat and eat and eat, until your belly becomes big and tight. I let you rest for a bit as I rub your food swollen belly, massaging you gently so that you will be able to continue eating. 

I resume feeding you, not stopping until you are magnificently swollen, and nearly ready to pop. I however, am not quite ready to stop. Confident that you can manage just a little bit more, I whisper in your ear. You are so beautifully fat, just a little bit more to help you become even bigger, thats right, just a little more to stretch your belly. Ummm one more bite, just a little bit more. I rub your astonishingly swollen belly, coaxing it to accept just a little bit more, and then just a bit more. 

Nearly delirious from the amount of food I have helped you consume, you regrettably must stop. I bring you a cool cloth to rest on your forehead as you relax, enjoying in the pleasure of such a tremendously engorged stomach. Lets do it again tomorrow I say, excited by the thought of how quickly your belly is going to swell as a result of our daily belly play hanging lower and lower each day reaching toward the floor.


Early morning tease
Its 2am, and your pre-dawn snack. I wheel in a serving cart full of pastries and cakes next to our bed. The sweet smell gently wakes you making your mouth water and your belly grumble with hunger. You are groggy but excited. Anticipating the confectionious delight you are about to over indulge in.

I am relentless. Making sure you finish all I have brought to your mouth. You dont disappoint me. Clearing the cart, and asking for a gallon of heavy cream to wash it all down. I am incredibly turned on by how engorged I have made you. Nearly unable to breathe. Gently rubbing your distressed belly, you drift back off to sleep, as do I. 

Waking an hour before you. I enjoy the early morning sun as it shines in the kitchen. As your breakfast cooks. I kiss you awake, excited that although your belly is still big from your pre-dawn stuffing you are hungry! Big, drowsy and hungry, what could be better? 

Finished cooking, I start to feed you warm sausage biscuits dripping with gravy and honey while I rub your belly. I have to taste you. You are so fat that I have to lick and nibble and chew upon the layers of fat surrounding your penis. 

Feeling you getting harder under all of that fat. I feed you more and more warm biscuits. Using one hand to feed you while using the other to rub the layers upon layers of fat around your penis. 

You are fully aroused as I slip my tongue in between the layers of fat and taste your pre cum. This is my breakfast! Pushing that glorious belly out of the way begins to expose what Ive been searching for. Breakfast!

I waist no time going to work on your penis. Licking, stroking, bobbing up & down, while fondling, and squeezing your mountainous belly. Your soft moans only excite me more and redouble my efforts. 

I feel your pressure building. I want it. I want my breakfast. Your body quivers and convulses uncontrollable. All your fat shakes and shimmies. I begin to taste your sweet warm cum as it enters. Milking you more and more till I get my fill. What better breakfast could I ask for? 

After getting my fill, I resume filling you. More biscuits, I ask. You dont disappoint me as you begin scarfing down the heaping pile of sausage biscuits, popping them into your mouth and making them disappear like M&M candies. 

I want you fatter, much fatter. You are becoming enormous and I am making you this way, I say as I lick buttery crumbs off your gigantic belly.

To the bed room
You have never been this big before. You have gorged all week, and with my coaxing have kept your belly constantly engorged making it difficult to move on your own.

Needing my help you ask for my assistances. Tugging and pulling with all my might we finally get you to your feet. Its a short trip from the sofa to the bedroom. Waking slowly down the hall, hugely distended from my stuffing, and aiding in your balance. Your belly round and bloated hangs to your knees. 

All that extra weight gain and increased belly hang is throwing off your balance. Its so erotic to see you struggling trying to move your new added massive girth. My god, have I made you huge. Nearly too fat to move on your own.

With every short step your new soft flab slaps against your legs and sways ponderously from side to side. The short walk to the bedroom has totally left you out of breath and sweating profusely. Good lord you are huge. You have gotten so fat these past few months. 

I help get your colossal body into bed. As always impressed and turned on by your size. You are enormous. Wanting to show my desire and approval of your increasing size, I massage your swollen belly, soothing your discomfort with warm oil. My hands feel so good to you, massaging and kneading your new fat. Oh baby you are getting so big I say. Begging you to continue gaining.

Huge, lethargic, and delirious from my endless stuffing you lie there hardly able to move as I continue feeding you delicious bite after bite of cheesecake. The huge mass that is your belly rolls to the side, a heavy weight beside you on the bed and now within my reach. 

Somehow you manage to fit delicious bite after bite into your growing belly. More, you manage to say between bites. Much, much more. Please.. Never stop stuffing me. Make my belly so obese it rolls off the bed onto the floor. With pleasure I respond. Now quit talking and let me feed you.


----------



## BriarChubNJ (Nov 8, 2009)

VERY nice! Thanks SFG


----------

